# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Road to 200

## Krb367

Im late on starting this buuuut.. Im about two weeks in rn. IMO nobody gives af about omg I had my first injection post. They want the deets. Gains, sides and overall experience.

Like the title, trying to break that 200lb mark. I came in at my last bloodwork weighing 188.4lbs/6. Also trying to bring up some imo lagging parts; legs, calves and arms.

1-14 Deca @ 400mg week
1-3 NPP @ 100mg eod
4-8 Anavar @ 50mg ed
8-14 Tren @ 100mg eod
9-14 Dbol @ 50mg ed
TRT for base
Calories are right about 4000~ a day.
Macro split could be better. 388c 189f 253p
I cook and prep around my job. More often than not do I have time to stop and actually eat. Its food I can shove in my coveralls or carry around in my backpack while on tour.

Cycle I started trying to put together, and gearheaded put his touch on it and fine tuned it for my situation for 20 weeks in between bloods.

Not expecting much yet. Seems obv dependent on the individual with each compound, how soon they really start to ramp up. Could be other environmental things from working on the rig and the weather, but Ive noticed I have to piss a lot more than usual without changing my water intake? Maybe Im sweating less because its cold af in west Texas rn, therefore Im more hydrated that normally? And some slight small acne bumps. Also could be from being cold, layered up, sweating from moving around for a period of time and feeling like Im going to burst in to flames.

The pin yesterday is what sparked me to start this. 100mg NPP. Ive heard of tren cough.. pfft. Tf ever. I swear to god as soon as I finished injecting and pulled the needle out I got this feeling in my lungs, almost like when you take a big gasp of cold air. Followed by this awkward almost metal taste in my mouth. And I started to fucking cough?

----------


## Krb367

Pre cycle. No I don’t know how to pose.. Felt cute, might delete later.

----------


## Krb367

There’s no turning back now. Idk why I never looked in to deca before. Fuck, idk why I only ever went with testosterone only. Weight is up, 192lbs rn. And strength is also up. Took 405 for a ride today, never gone above 365 on back squat.

Feel fucking great.

----------


## GearHeaded

this is good to hear brother . keep grinding away at this shit !! deca is a great compound. probably the most used AAS in bodybuilding history (yes even more so then Test)

----------


## ghettoboyd

> There’s no turning back now. Idk why I never looked in to deca before. Fuck, idk why I only ever went with testosterone only. Weight is up, 192lbs rn. And strength is also up. Took 405 for a ride today, never gone above 365 on back squat.
> 
> Feel fucking great.


all I use is test... only tried deca twice and was unimpressed but that's just me...you look fantastic already by the way nice work...

----------


## Bio-Active

I have to agree for most of us Deca is tried and proven, its one of my favorite compounds and for me I get no side effects from Deca besides it makes me feel great

----------


## Obs

Great job man!
You look great btw!
Lean and muscular!

Love seeing people crush goals and in a year you wont believe you set 200 as a goal and not 215. 

Keep kickin ass, sir

----------


## Krb367

> Great job man!
> You look great btw!
> Lean and muscular!
> 
> Love seeing people crush goals and in a year you wont believe you set 200 as a goal and not 215. 
> 
> Keep kickin ass, sir


Shit if 200 comes quick I’m not planning to just stop there! Lol

----------


## Krb367

Appreciate the support y’all!

Def jinxed myself about feeling great. Laid off heavy back squats for a couple weeks, and I guess Saturday I re-aggravated this forearm/bicep tendinitis ache I get. Only thing I can come up with is I’m putting too much force on my arms when coming up.. maybe like I’m unintentionally trying to press the bar at the same time? It only ever hurts after heavy squats. Fml

----------


## Obs

> Appreciate the support y’all!
> 
> Def jinxed myself about feeling great. Laid off heavy back squats for a couple weeks, and I guess Saturday I re-aggravated this forearm/bicep tendinitis ache I get. Only thing I can come up with is I’m putting too much force on my arms when coming up.. maybe like I’m unintentionally trying to press the bar at the same time? It only ever hurts after heavy squats. Fml


Make sure its nit your neck and c5 c6 nerve

----------


## Krb367

> Make sure its nit your neck and c5 c6 nerve


Woah. Wuuuuut?

----------


## Obs

> Woah. Wuuuuut?


Attachment 177586

The C6 nerve root shares a common branch from C5, and has a role in innervating many muscles of the rotator cuff and distal arm,[2] including:

Subclavius
Supraspinatus
Infraspinatus
Biceps Brachii
Brachialis
Deltoid
Teres Minor
Brachioradialis
Serratus Anterior
Subscapularis
Pectoralis Major
Coracobrachialis
Teres Major
Supinator
Extensor Carpi Radialis Brevis
Extensor Carpi Radialis Longus
Latissimus Dorsi

If you pinch it it may not even hurt but it controls your arms. 

I have done this and it caused me more issues than I care to write out before I pinpointed the cause.

----------


## Obs

It almost dislocated my shoulder and caused pain that was unbearable. 

It activated a portion of my front delt to the point it was constantly tight and I couldnt move the oppsing muscles for shid.

----------


## Krb367

Damn. That’s fucking crazy that that really could be the issue.. it’s happened twice now, after these heavy back squats. I’m headed back to the thunder dome now and I’ll def lay off of them. I always focus more on volume with higher reps and isolation while I’m out here. Not any fun being injured and having 84 hour work weeks lol.. least now I’ve got a legit reason to stay away from compounds instead of just being a bitch!

----------


## GearHeaded

I'm backing up Obs on this for sure . 

get it checked out. neck issues are common with heavy squats

----------


## Obs

> Damn. That’s fucking crazy that that really could be the issue.. it’s happened twice now, after these heavy back squats. I’m headed back to the thunder dome now and I’ll def lay off of them. I always focus more on volume with higher reps and isolation while I’m out here. Not any fun being injured and having 84 hour work weeks lol.. least now I’ve got a legit reason to stay away from compounds instead of just being a bitch!


A bit more...
I had this issue for a long time.
I thought my elbows were coming apart. 
I mean it fuckin hurt so gd bad in my left elbow sometimes I would lay down in broad daylight and moan in pain. 

Embatrassed myself at a patrons one day. 
I was in a tree and it hit. I barely got down.
I was rolling around and the customers mother called my gf and asked if I was ok. 

It passed and returned countless times. 

Looking back the issue was from staring up a tree. 

Looking up screws me up bad. 

I get neck pain but its nothing like the nerve impingement. It can activate a muscle in you forearm upper arm or delt or completely paralyze one. 
I really need an mri and probably a surgery but am too stupid to do it.

----------


## Krb367

Laid off squats for a couple weeks and pain is gone. Still haven’t done any heavy squat work.. but for rn I could care less as long as my arms don’t ache like they’re going to fall off.

Finished anavar last week, and now two shots into the tren . Weight stopped climbing. Floating around 196lbs. Frustrating af. I know when I start the dbol next week I’ll hit that 200 mark but the majority will be water weight that’s just going to fall off..

Only issue as of the past two days is not being able to get off. No problem with getting up. Mfer so hard a cat couldn’t scratch it. Just can’t get off? My wife and I fuck at least once a day, if not twice. Could be in my head but..

----------


## GearHeaded

you need to add some Masteron and run it now and the rest of the cycle . that will help blunt prolactin receptors , which are being overly stimulated from the nandrolone (and will continue to be stimulated when you start the tren ) . thats likely causing your sexual issues.

on a side note -- add some MK677 to your current protocol.. you'll likely break 200 pounds easy in a week or so and hold it and keep gaining

----------


## Obs

> Laid off squats for a couple weeks and pain is gone. Still haven’t done any heavy squat work.. but for rn I could care less as long as my arms don’t ache like they’re going to fall off.
> 
> Finished anavar last week, and now two shots into the tren . Weight stopped climbing. Floating around 196lbs. Frustrating af. I know when I start the dbol next week I’ll hit that 200 mark but the majority will be water weight that’s just going to fall off..
> 
> Only issue as of the past two days is not being able to get off. No problem with getting up. Mfer so hard a cat couldn’t scratch it. Just can’t get off? My wife and I fuck at least once a day, if not twice. Could be in my head but..


Just an update on my neck...
Right tricep and right front delt are partially paralysed. Also possibly serratus anerior on right side.

Good luck man.

----------


## Krb367

> you need to add some Masteron and run it now and the rest of the cycle . that will help blunt prolactin receptors , which are being overly stimulated from the nandrolone (and will continue to be stimulated when you start the tren ) . thats likely causing your sexual issues.
> 
> on a side note -- add some MK677 to your current protocol.. you'll likely break 200 pounds easy in a week or so and hold it and keep gaining


Only 6 weeks~ left in the cycle, so assuming mast p is a must. 200mg a week do the job?

And I’ll check out mk677! I see it being thrown around on the forums but I’ve never given any interest to looking in to it..

----------


## Krb367

> Just an update on my neck...
> Right tricep and right front delt are partially paralysed. Also possibly serratus anerior on right side.
> 
> Good luck man.


What tf bro! From the neck issue?? Shit, I’m sorry to hear that. Now where do you go from here?

----------


## Krb367

Wish I could’ve got mk before I came back out to work.

My appetite has gone to shit. Almost 2 weeks in to the tren and a week in to the dbol . Idk which one is the culprit but I’m fucking struggling to hit my calories.

----------


## C27H40O3

Let me know what kills appetite. Im trying to lose twenty pounds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Krb367

> Let me know what kills appetite. I’m trying to lose twenty pounds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tren , dbol and id throw in some cocaine for good measure.

----------


## Krb367

Cut the dbol out two days ago. Appetite is back.. fuck. I’ve never ran dbol and was really looking forward to it. Even tho I was almost a week in and didn’t notice much of anything?

Guess I’ll save it for whenever I decide to do a cut lol

----------


## Obs

> Tren, dbol and id throw in some cocaine for good measure.


You lucky bastard

----------

